# Milwaukee wire strippers



## JBC1 (Dec 4, 2010)

What makes them so good? Costs double or more than a normal stripper


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

How do the square handles feel? They look like they'd be uncomfortable.

-John


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I may try their lineman's and *****.

I also need a new needlenose, but I don't know if I like the look of theirs.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have been using them for a month now and i really like them. The joint that holds the two pieces together is like whatnyou would have on your dikes or linemans. So the wont goofy if you try to twist a knock out or something. The grip is actually nit to bad. They are a bit heavier than normal strippers but that is to be expected cause they are beefier. Over all i like them alot, and it saves my from carring around a stippers and needle nose pliers.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

big vic said:


> Worth the $29
> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/milwaukee-10-in-electrician-wire-pliers-305406.html


These are all you need,...:thumbup:
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/KL...ng Tools-_-2DGH1&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=2DGH1


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> These are all you need,...:thumbup:
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/KL...ng Tools-_-2DGH1&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=2DGH1


.....come on Harry, pull out your star bit and hammer with those strippers :laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> .....come on Harry, pull out your star bit and hammer with those strippers :laughing::laughing:


Don't knock them till you try them..:laughing:


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

i have been looking into new strippers as well. i have a set of greenlee ones and imo they suck. most of the time i just carry my knipex needle nose with the 12/14/16 strippers in them. they work much better then the greenlee's


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

NO WAY I'm paying 30 bucks for a tool made in Taiwan. USA or nothing.


----------



## DaveyDamage (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't tried them hey, but I've had my eye on the Croc strippers for a while now. When I get to a computer, I'll link to them, but I've heard nothing but good about them. They look similar to the Milwaukee ones.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

360max said:


> .....come on Harry, pull out your star bit and hammer with those strippers :laughing::laughing:


A small light weight tool that fits in the palm of your hand will always win the speed war..

Add to that a set of jaws YOU automatically can use on #24 - #4 wire to strip and you have the perfect tool..

It is also great for making hooks for switches.. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

All you need is your linesmen pliers :laughing:


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

I have the Crocs and the Milwaukee.........Milwaukee is much better


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

big vic said:


> I have the Crocs and the Milwaukee.........Milwaukee is much better


I have to agree. The crocs are ok, but the joint is just like like all other stippers. If you try twisting something like a knock out the bend and overlap. Not so with the milwaukees.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

electricalperson said:


> All you need is your linesmen pliers :laughing:


I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic....but I agree. 

Honestly haven't seen one person over here use dedicated wire strippers on the job.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Nuzzie said:


> I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic....but I agree.
> 
> Honestly haven't seen one person over here use dedicated wire strippers on the job.


Really? I'm still new to the trade(6 months), and the owner of the company I work for has a pet peeve with guys using their pliers to strip wire. I know one of the old-school J-men does it all with his Kleins, but every time Rob sees it he grumbles. He actually bought me my current pair of strippers(a pair of Klein Tools strippers that seem pretty flimsy, actually) and outright told me that he didn't want to see me stripping wire with anything else. I'll be replacing the strippers that he got me, but perhaps his words have left their mark on my impressionable electrician's mind. To this point, I haven't even tried to strip wire with anything but those strippers.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

CanadianBrad said:


> Really? I'm still new to the trade(6 months), and the owner of the company I work for has a pet peeve with guys using their pliers to strip wire. I know one of the old-school J-men does it all with his Kleins, but every time Rob sees it he grumbles. He actually bought me my current pair of strippers(a pair of Klein Tools strippers that seem pretty flimsy, actually) and outright told me that he didn't want to see me stripping wire with anything else. I'll be replacing the strippers that he got me, but perhaps his words have left their mark on my impressionable electrician's mind. To this point, I haven't even tried to strip wire with anything but those strippers.


Only time I have seen them is when someone is putting a cabinet together and then its the automatic ones. Im still green too but have worked with a few sparkys where im doing work exp and thats what ive observed with them.


----------



## DaveyDamage (Jan 30, 2012)

The automatic ones - the Klein Katapult - is awesome for plug & switching. I love it. But as you could guess, it isn't perfect for everything. I'll keep that instead of strippers if that's all I'm doing. Those & pliers are all I'll need if I'm just stripping #12s or the like for light stuff.


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

DaveyDamage said:


> The automatic ones - the Klein Katapult - is awesome for plug & switching. I love it. But as you could guess, it isn't perfect for everything. I'll keep that instead of strippers if that's all I'm doing. Those & pliers are all I'll need if I'm just stripping #12s or the like for light stuff.


I've had the Klein katapult strippers for over a year now and have only err used them for quick stripping while terminating panels or control panels in switch yards. Havent liked them for anything else honestly, they seem to only strip just what you need for term-ing well, everything else it's fought me on haha


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

this is what im using for now. its nice to have alot in one tool. the only problem i have with them is that that are kind of small.


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00929106000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> These are all you need,...:thumbup:
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/KLEIN-TOOLS-StrippersCutters-2DGH1?cm_mmc=GoogleBase-_-Hand%20Tools-_-Cutting%20Tools-_-2DGH1&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=2DGH1


I still have my Stanley version of these. Great for trim out when you have ALOT of the same thing, over and over and over...


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Only time I have seen them is when someone is putting a cabinet together and then its the automatic ones. Im still green too but have worked with a few sparkys where im doing work exp and thats what ive observed with them.


at the company i work at, we build industrial control cabinets and thats the only time i use my strippers. i use my linesmen pliers to strip anywhere else


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

wellpoison said:


> this is what im using for now. its nice to have alot in one tool. the only problem i have with them is that that are kind of small.
> 
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00929106000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


 Here depots got them for $25


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I carry a craftsman multi-stripper and screw cutter in my pouch. It strips solid real well and cuts screws like a champ. But I use my Klein strippers more, the solid or stranded ones are great. 
When I bought the craftsman ones, I bring wire and screws and find a pair that works right.

I also have a pair of Klein lineman's that have a custom #10 stripping hole in them. 
They are new and only used for about an hour. :-(


----------



## DaveyDamage (Jan 30, 2012)

Mptoth380 said:


> I've had the Klein katapult strippers for over a year now and have only err used them for quick stripping while terminating panels or control panels in switch yards. Havent liked them for anything else honestly, they seem to only strip just what you need for term-ing well, everything else it's fought me on haha


Exactly what I found - they're good for terminating, and that's about it. Otherwise they stay in the bag.


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

That's It? said:


> Here depots got them for $25


ohhhhhh. those are pretty nice.... damn this forum :laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have had the Milwaukee strippers for about 3 months. I absolutely love them for commercial work but don't like them for residential. The cutting blades are a little narrow for romex and stripping solid #12 is a little difficult. I am doing a custom home right now and after a couple of days trying to get used to them I switched back to my Ideal Reflex strippers. But doing a pipe and wire job last month I thought the Milwaukees were great. Twisting KOs out and stripping stranded #12 seems what they were made for.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I've never been to Milwaukee, so I can't spaek as to the quality of their strippers.

There was this girl in Reno, though ....


----------

